# Bad idea?



## 123notme

If your spouse was addicted to hard drugs and wouldnt get treatment would you provide info to the law so they would get busted. Nobody else in the fam. would help. Friend would scare straight and require treatment insted of charges? Thanks


----------



## DanF

I wouldn't turn him or her in to the police, but I would turn him or her out of the house.


----------



## CLucas976

what's really going to come of having them arrested?

addicts have to change for themselves, no amount of near death experience, being arrested, loss of family and loved ones will stop them until they choose to stop themselves.

you can force an addict into rehab, but you can't force them to stop outside of rehab. And getting arrested doesn't always turn into rehab or help, usually a possession ticket, criminal charge, a fine, and or jail time.


----------



## trey69

DanF said:


> I wouldn't turn him or her in to the police, but I would turn him or her out of the house.


:iagree:


----------



## Cherry

123notme said:


> If your spouse was addicted to hard drugs and wouldnt get treatment would you provide info to the law so they would get busted. Nobody else in the fam. would help. Friend would scare straight and require treatment insted of charges? Thanks


I would definitely have them removed from my house and if that meant getting law enforcement involved because they won't leave on their own. Not sure what you mean by hard drugs though, some are really dangerous and the lifestyles they bring with them can be dangerous. It is not something you want in your home. My H is a recovering crack addict, and I already have a plan to have him removed if he EVER relapses, and it would be to call LE. Unfortunately it's sometimes the only thing you can do with certain addicts due to the nature of the drug and the grandiose mind of the addict that comes during active addiction. They often feel they are above you and the law during active addiction and will stop at nothing to get that next high. Been there with the H. They will wipe you out financially, steel your precious belongings without blinking an eye, and they will apologize IF and WHEN they get caught but will think nothing of doing it again once the dust settles. You have to protect yourself.


----------



## Emly

Drug Addiction is a very common problem in may people but I think you should choose some ways for him to quit the drugs.You should just give him a warning regarding law !


----------

